# E510 Compact roof rack



## W5RAY (Jun 10, 2011)

Having just joined this forum this is my first post!
Moving over from van conversion MH's to coachbuilt we find ourselves with a dilemma.
My van conversion has a full length roof rack with roller bar system that protrudes over the rear doors to enable us to load our canoes easily - we basically stand the canoe (16' long) resting on the roller bar, I climb up onto the roof and drag it up over the rear roller onto the rack.
I've ordered the Bessecarr roof rails, bars and ladder that comes with the vehicle at production stage, however as my MH is already at the dealers they need to retro fit this. The dealer has ordered a 3rd bar to go across the back to act the same way as my roller on the VC. If the roof rails on the 510 are fitted the same as on the other 500 series models the rear of the rails disappears into a plastic molding before getting to the back of the MH. If this is the case tha last bar will not be at the back but about 12" in, which would be to far, in my judgement without actually seeing one fitted, for the canoe to rest on it and be pulled up onto the roof without damaging the surrounding bodywork.
Has anyone fitted or seen a proper Bessecarr roofrack fitted to a 510 and can send me a photo so I can see if this is the case?
Do any of you 500 series load canoes onto your roofs and if so how do you manage it without resting it on the spoiler above the rear camera and causing damage?

We pick up our new MH next week and are then straight off to France so I am not going to have time to retro fit anything else if what they supply me with is not adequate - they have assured me it is and have looked at my current van to see what I have/need.

Is there anything we should look out for at the PDI/handover that you guys know about with Besse's, esp 510's.

If it makes a difference this is a 2011 model.

Cheers

Ray


----------

